# 10 ways to join granny squares



## didough (May 30, 2011)

At the bottom there is also a link for borders

http://www.knotyournanascrochet.com/2013/04/10-different-ways-to-join-granny-squares.html


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

it didn't open up, but opened to a different pg, & i couldn't find it.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you so much yet again for the link,as I am not so good with tec,you have made my life a lot Easyer.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Arwin said:


> it didn't open up, but opened to a different pg, & i couldn't find it.


try this Tiny link

http://tinyurl.com/clro3lj


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you I pinned this one too. You find excellent links.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a fabulous site, thank you!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Great resource; thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you didough!!
arwin


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for this link. Been looking for different ways to join my Granny Squares! :thumbup:


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for this link. This will be a big help for me. I am just starting to put all my squares together and these tutorials are showing me different ways I can to it. Also the boarder link is great. It showed me some boarders I never thought of. I love Kitting Paradise. I am learning so much, and I have crocheted for more than 50 years. It just goes to show you "old dogs can learn tricks".


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks soooo much! This is just what I wanted!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thank you - I love the scallop join and the chain join. I've always used the single crochet join and granny join but I'll now use the aforementioned ones too. That doesn't rule out the other methods though. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you! Had no idea there were so many different ways!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

wonderful site! thank you.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks! I needed that!
* Cheers *


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't see any reason why some can't be used to join knit squares as well as trimming blankets and other items. Variety is the spice of life. Thanks for the site.


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you, great site, saved that one


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Great link, thanks for posting :-D :thumbup:


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

didough said:


> try this Tiny link
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/clro3lj


------

NEITHER link worked for me. I ended up at a search site. :-(


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you link is very useful


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

scot_belle said:


> ------
> 
> NEITHER link worked for me. I ended up at a search site. :-(


How strange ... try the original Website

http://www.knotyournanascrochet.com/


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

didough said:


> How strange ... try the original Website
> 
> http://www.knotyournanascrochet.com/


Thank you....but STILL not getting more than a search page.

It keeps saying........Server not found. :-(


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the second link it has the granny square CAL, nice :thumbup:


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm weird...both links didnt open up for me..sighs


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Hmm weird...both links didnt open up for me..sighs


didn't open for me, either. Darn, I needed that.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

scot_belle said:


> Thank you....but STILL not getting more than a search page.
> 
> It keeps saying........Server not found. :-(


How about doing a Google search for knotyournanascrochet ?

I just tried it and got straight to the site(s) link(s)


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my,
I just learned the flat continuous braid yesterday.
I whizzed through the entire bag of donated granny sq's.
Now they are ready to go off to a nice home.
It went so quickly and looks nice also

Thanks, I never knew they were other options.

Linda


----------



## red lion (Oct 26, 2012)

McAfee won't let me open this site. Any suggestions? Sounds like a gr eat site.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

red lion said:


> McAfee won't let me open this site. Any suggestions? Sounds like a gr eat site.


Don't use McAfee myself but if my anti-virus tries to stop me they offer an option to accept or deny, so if I know the site is OK I just click on accept


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for this link. 

A woman that I work with and knows I crochet a lot, came into the office on Tuesday and asked if I could show her how to join some granny squares that she was given. I told her to bring some squares in and I would show her the two methods I use. 

Yay, now I can give her a choice.


----------

